# Alltrax



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Answering my own question:- Yes, the AXE series Operators Manual reads,page 5, 2.4 " The motor controller is designed to operate with series wound brush commutated and permanent magnet motors rated for operation from 12-72v".


----------

